# Courtesy to Neighbors



## mm718 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi, 

This may be slightly off topic but I wanted to run this by you guys and get your perspective... 

My neighbor starts snow blowing his driveway at 5 or 5:30 each morning when it snows but then leaves for work at 7 or later. My wife and I get up at 6 and 6:45 respectively and are frequently woken up by his snowblower. To make matters worse I have issues with insomnia. We live also in dense housing and others must be affected by this guy's noise too. 

His driveway is a short driveway that could easily be cleared in less than 10 minutes but he is a perfectionist and is out there for 30 minutes doing sidewalks (that are cleared by the city) and other areas that don't really need to be done at 5 in the morning. He is generally loud with everything he does outdoors (gas powered leaf blower, phone calls, etc). 

So if you were in my position would you a) suck it up and adapt, b) talk to him, or c) call in a noise complaint. My feeling is that b would normally be the best thing to do but he's an angry guy as is all of the males in his family and I don't want long lasting tension between us. If I report him I don't know if any action would be take since "people need to clear there driveways" but clearly he could be doing this at other times. He could do is as late as 6:45 and still leave at his normal time. There are also many times that he could do it the night before and touch it up with the shovel in the morning (like we do). 

Your thoughts?


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

I am that guy when there's a decent overnight snowfall. I do my whole drive, sidewalks (what city shovels sidewalks for homeowners?), and front walk and porch. I will need to get up @ 5:30am in order to shower and commute to work and arrive on time.

I think that if you're worried b) will cause problems, the only thing you can do is a). You can't really expect him to shower and get dressed for work and then clear the snow right before he leaves? I certainly wouldn't do that. My wife always asks why I don't just leave it and clear it when I get home from work. She's never had to shovel snow that been packed down by cars driving over it before, so she doesn't see how much more work it is after it's been run over a bunch of times.

Edit: you can go for option d) when the forecast is for overnight snow go to bed wearing a good comfortable paid of ear plugs.


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

I believe most places have a Noise Ordinance, meaning you cannot make excessive noise between sunset and sunrise, you might want to call your local police station and find out if anything can be done.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Or e) buy him a quieter snowblower.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Ask if he'll let you clear his driveway; he can spruce-up the snow piles when he gets home from work.


----------



## mm718 (Dec 12, 2014)

*You can't really expect him to shower and get dressed for work and then clear the snow right before he leaves? *

He could very easily do this. He's some sort of repairman. It's not like he's wearing a suit. I don't find using a snow blower sweat inducing. I am already wearing ear plugs and like I said the guy is loud year round. We've never one had to run our snowblower in the morning. The city takes care of the sidewalks.


----------



## mm718 (Dec 12, 2014)

c3po said:


> I believe most places have a Noise Ordinance, meaning you cannot make excessive noise between sunset and sunrise, you might want to call your local police station and find out if anything can be done.



That's the plan at this point but still interested to hear peoples' opinions.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

That said, it's not his snowblower that's the issue, it's his year round personality. 

Sounds like he's just a jerk. Next time he starts snowblowing that early, get your coat on and punch him right in the nose. He probably deserves it on several fronts.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm with threeputt here. Unfortunately to expect someone to blow snow and jump right in the car just doesn't seem fair. And how often are we talking about anyway? Not a daily thing right? 
I know I have to be at work at 7 myself and in my line of work there are no snow days or delayed openings (I'm a police officer) so if I have to get up at 5 and blow snow, that's what has to be done because I have to get to work on time. Fortunately, I have some pretty understanding neighbors, possibly because I clear their driveways too. And I don't mean that you are not understanding because your seeking some advice prior to acting here. 
But let me say this, if I was the officer responding to a noise complaint at 5 am in a blizzard or deep snow and show up to find some poor guy just trying to clear his driveway to get to work, I wouldn't be too happy with the caller...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

well, I think snowblowing, by necessity, falls into a completely different category than lawn mowing or other outdoor yard activities.

In the summer, it would be genuinely unreasonable to mow the lawn at 5:30am, and any complaints would be justified, and everyone would agree "its just wrong, and he needs to stop"..because there is no need to do it at that hour..you can just as easily do it at 5:30pm. but snow is a completely different matter..

Many times snowblowing *must* be done in the early morning, because the cars have to be able to get out of the driveway to go to work, so early morning snowblowing is often a necessity..I think society, for the most part, understands that about snowblowing..

If we choose to have neighbors, this is just one of the things we have to deal with..no way around it..



mm718 said:


> Hi,
> 
> He could do is as late as 6:45 and still leave at his normal time.


would you be ok with your neighbors telling you how you should plan out your morning schedule?  down to the minute? probably not..
most people would agree you would be out of line if you tried..IMO, you are simply in the wrong to suggest such things..you dont know what people "need" to do with their morning time, and its not up to you to tell them..not your place.

its just winter, it doesn't last forever..its just one of those things you have to accept IMO..as the lawyers would say: you dont have a case.

Scot


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

mm718 said:


> *You can't really expect him to shower and get dressed for work and then clear the snow right before he leaves? *
> 
> He could very easily do this. He's some sort of repairman. It's not like he's wearing a suit. I don't find using a snow blower sweat inducing. I am already wearing ear plugs and like I said the guy is loud year round. We've never one had to run our snowblower in the morning. The city takes care of the sidewalks.


This makes you sound pretty snooty...a lot of people are "some kind of repairman" that don't want to jump right in the car. I guess if he did wear a suit then it would be ok??? Come on man...


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Does he really have a belligerent personality? Or is it that every 3rd time you speak with him it's to complain? Either way, suck it up -- it doesn't snow every day, and it's not worth being at odds with neighbors. 

Even if there is a noise ordinance, the cops will just give him a warning and he'll probably know who called in the complaint. Life is short. Don't be a grouch. You're better off shrugging this rudeness off, and focusing on the big stuff.


----------



## mm718 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> I'm with threeputt here. Unfortunately to expect someone to blow snow and jump right in the car just doesn't seem fair. And how often are we talking about anyway? Not a daily thing right?
> I know I have to be at work at 7 myself and in my line of work there are no snow days or delayed openings (I'm a police officer) so if I have to get up at 5 and blow snow, that's what has to be done because I have to get to work on time. Fortunately, I have some pretty understanding neighbors, possibly because I clear their driveways too. And I don't mean that you are not understanding because your seeking some advice prior to acting here.
> But let me say this, if I was the officer responding to a noise complaint at 5 am in a blizzard or deep snow and show up to find some poor guy just trying to clear his driveway to get to work, I wouldn't be to happy with the caller...


I respect where you are coming from and I certainly understand people have to get to work but as I said above he's a self-employed repairman, he's not wearing a suit, snow blowing shouldn't cause one to sweat, and I live right a across the street from him and have never once had to run my snowblower in the morning. He's loud year round and has no clue whatsoever how his behavior impacts others. I am not talking about a blizzard I would completely understand that. I am talking about spending 30 minutes on 1 inch of snow that could be done with a shovel in 10 minutes, pointlessly blowing lawn clippings when they can be swept in 5 minutes, loudly talking on the phone in his front yard, noise on weekend mornings, etc.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

neighbor blowing snow and the city walks too early
Noise complaint? Seriously you would want your local PD to show in your neighborhood .......to chastise a guy for clearing his driveway.....because of when you wake up? Can you hear yourself typing Sad, really sad.
Imagine if he was a veteran and used to early work. Maybe he's a doctor that needs to be in service for late risers like you and the wife.
I hate neighborhoods for this reason.
Oh, hold up.....now we know he doesn't wear a suit....well than call the SWAT team and eliminate him.....h o l y s hi t, you got probs in that hood??


----------



## mm718 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> This makes you sound pretty snooty...a lot of people are "some kind of repairman" that don't want to jump right in the car. I guess if he did wear a suit then it would be ok??? Come on man...


You misunderstood. I meant he'd be snow blowing in coveralls not a suit.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

mm718 said:


> You misunderstood. I meant he'd be snow blowing in coveralls not a suit.


Fair enough mm, but I wouldn't complain in the snow, if he's mowing at 5 am then call and complain...


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Sometimes I am up a 2:00 am or sooner, take a shower, make some coffee, make some lunch. Out the door in around 45 mins.

Now if there is a 4' high pile of snow that the plows left I fire up the blower and clear enough to get out of the drive.
That might take me 10 mins.

No one ever complained to me except my old (young) lady.

Most of my neighbors are older, I don't think they hear too well anyway.
The closest one is up all night anyway she said it doesn't bother her at all.
Plus sometimes I do her driveway. 
She said it bothers her more during the day as that is when she sleeps.


Most of the time I will just start my pickup and floor it through the snow if it is not four feet high.

If someone complained I might not do it....maybe, it would all depend on how they complained.

I must add that it is rare when I do it that early, if I don't have to I don't, I don't want to do it that early anyway.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Got to love the neighbors


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Plan B would be the best start. Being polite and understanding can go a long way . Leave your disdain for this guy that doesn't work in a suit at home before you go and talk to him though 
Must be nice to live in a densely populated place that doesn't have snow plows scraping along the road or garbage trucks doing their thing before you get up in the morning. 
If B doesn't work , you may want to stick with A , and grit your teeth untill you can move to a more rural area without close neighbors.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

mm718 said:


> You misunderstood. I meant he'd be snow blowing in coveralls not a suit.


 So when something breaks in your house and the guy that comes to fix it for you stinks of exhaust fumes and that drip or two of gasoline that splashed on his coveralls leg , drop of oil , etc etc. You would welcome him into your house @ 7:30 or 8:00 am to repair that broken pipe in your kitchen or bathroom , find out what electrical problems are causing your circuit breakers to trip in your living room , walk through your bedroom to try and find where your roof is leaking before all the sheetrock falls down from the ceiling ?


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

I been out at 0400 prior to my shift and none of the neighbors have said a word. They actually thanked me for doing their walks as well as mine.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Be thankful he isn't blowing snow into your driveway and go with plan a.


----------



## SimplicityAlan (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd set my alarm and be out there at 3:45. It would start what my dad called a urinating contest! Fortunately many of my neighbors are retirees. We don't start our blowers too early. Sometimes I'm out at night before a big storm clearing as late as 10. I'm the guy with the 40 year old Snowbuster clearing walks and the ends of drives where the plows leave 3-4 of snow. And the guy who fixes their broken yard equipment. 
As far as urinating contests. No one wins. Hopefully you can speak to your neighbor before it gets ugly. 
Good luck


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Or e) buy him a quieter snowblower.


Serenity is only $119 away....

WEN 13 A 18 inch Electric Snow Thrower Item: 5662

dang shame they are all sold out...LOL

I wonder if he'd get the message if the Fed-ex guy showed up with one of these cheap blowers?


----------



## Lakota (Nov 19, 2014)

Don't feel the OP in unreasonable. I would go talk to the neighbor.

That said my city has a noise ordinance 

"The hours between 7:00 a.m. and 9:00 p.m., except Fridays and Saturdays, when the evening hours shall be 11:00 p.m

Section M. The use and operation of air conditioners, SNOWBLOWERS or other mechanical devices which cause noise that annoys or disturbs the quiet, comfort or repose of a reasonable person of normal sensitivities, except upon cases of urgent necessity or upon the interests of public health, safety and convenience. This provision shall not be construed to prohibit the use"

That said, I would hate to call the city and have them enforce this since the employees are so inept, (with rare _exception_ ) and I have zero confidence in them doing their job.

The Long Island cop reply is a good indication of this.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Lakota said:


> Don't feel the OP in unreasonable. I would go talk to the neighbor.
> 
> That said my city has a noise ordinance
> 
> ...


If the cops ever did come for clearing your drive of snow(noise), seems all you'd have to do is claim medical emergency preparedness. No way in heck would they be issuing citations for keeping access from the house to the street free and clear. And that would apply to any time of day or night.

The route for getting the guy to conform to standards of decency will not be via the local authorities.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Some people are jerks and don't care . If you live close to others that was you must have your reasons, but you gotta take what comes with that until you can move to a less dense housing. I have similar issues here but not exactly the same. 

My solution has been an "air purifier" that cleans the air in the room ( a benefit for my allergies too) and provides decent level of "white noise" that helps me sleep better by drowning out much of the surrounding noises pretty effectively. You get used to the white noise after a few days and becomes welcome because you know you won't be awaken unless it's something very loud and close.

It's a honeywell, with allergen filter that can be vac'd many many times before any replacement would be needed. I've been on the same filter almost two years, vac it every few weeks. 

I only run it during sleep hours. And in my case it's summer noise, the lawn care guys. I am on the late shift so it helps me sleep till 10 AM to get my 6.5 hrs solid. That's my way to cope with noise, may want to think about it for yourself.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> well, I think snowblowing, by necessity, falls into a completely different category than lawn mowing or other outdoor yard activities.
> 
> In the summer, it would be genuinely unreasonable to mow the lawn at 5:30am, and any complaints would be justified, and everyone would agree "its just wrong, and he needs to stop"..because there is no need to do it at that hour..you can just as easily do it at 5:30pm. but snow is a completely different matter..
> 
> ...



I agree 100%.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

c3po said:


> I believe most places have a Noise Ordinance, meaning you cannot make excessive noise between sunset and sunrise, you might want to call your local police station and find out if anything can be done.


Either 7 or 8. Nothing before then.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Serenity is only $119 away....
> 
> WEN 13 A 18 inch Electric Snow Thrower Item: 5662
> 
> ...


Probably sell it on CL for $125, pocket the cash as found money, and continue being thoughtless. Moral of the story: It is not easy to make someone not be an ass.
(I know.. many have tried unsuccessfully to change me)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> I'm with threeputt here. Unfortunately to expect someone to blow snow and jump right in the car just doesn't seem fair. And how often are we talking about anyway? Not a daily thing right?
> I know I have to be at work at 7 myself and in my line of work there are no snow days or delayed openings (I'm a police officer) so if I have to get up at 5 and blow snow, that's what has to be done because I have to get to work on time. Fortunately, I have some pretty understanding neighbors, possibly because I clear their driveways too. And I don't mean that you are not understanding because your seeking some advice prior to acting here.
> But let me say this, if I was the officer responding to a noise complaint at 5 am in a blizzard or deep snow and show up to find some poor guy just trying to clear his driveway to get to work, I wouldn't be too happy with the caller...


HEY' RAY you get many power outages in your paradise city??? what about gen sets running 24/7. I mean you got to have power. otherwise a person would go BONKERS after a day with out juice. is some one going to get busted for having there own juice. when public juice line is off line?????


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey powershift, there are times when we are in a "state of emergency" (hurricane sandy, or this last "blizzard" for example) and those rules and regulations are not typically enforced. Most people seem to grasp the notion of the noise from a snowblower or generator is only temporary. 
And just a note to Lakota, walk a day in an officers shoes and deal with the lovely subjects we deal with all day and then tell me you think a guy clearing his driveway at 5 am to get to WORK deserves to be slapped with a fine...that's not being inept, that's showing discretion.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Hey powershift, there are times when we are in a "state of emergency" (hurricane sandy, or this last "blizzard" for example) and those rules and regulations are not typically enforced. Most people seem to grasp the notion of the noise from a snowblower or generator is only temporary.
> And just a note to Lakota, walk a day in an officers shoes and deal with the lovely subjects we deal with all day and then tell me you think a guy clearing his driveway at 5 am to get to WORK deserves to be slapped with a fine...that's not being inept, that's showing discretion.


 HEY I am with you all the way on that. I know you have to deal with all the scum of the earth out there. I was just asking because here in my paradise city. every couple of years we get storms that leave my hood without power for up to 7 days. the natives get restless without power for that amount of time. and you will go BONKERS with the drippy dewpoints here. after a monsoon storm.


----------



## SimplicityAlan (Jan 7, 2014)

I can see the locals pulling up to my drive and telling me to take a look in my garage for a quieter piece of apparatus. Namely a shovel!!!


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't really side with the OP on this one. I'm sorry you have insomnia and you live in a dense housing area, however these are things that you have to live with. 

The guy is making his living being a handy man or repair man and like you said he is a perfectionist with things. Maybe he likes to spend time outside doing things like that for reasons beyond comprehension. But, you need to understand that he is doing it so he can go to work and get things done. 

Also you mentioned you live in dense housing. Is his home a multi-family or apartment complex, or does he have a rental property? He is liable to clear the snow and to keep the walkways safe. 

So before you go getting mad about him, just think about all the other possibilities. At least he isnt blowing his snow into your driveway or shooting rocks through your windows with his lawn mower.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I agree that clearing snow is completely different than other yard care chores and should be viewed differently unless intentional disregard for neighbors privacy has occurred. I don't view the neighbor blowing snow at 5am as intentional disregard, he simply needs to go to work. Now if was out there drunk at 2am it would be a different story. I can't speak to other areas but in my area the noise ordinance is suspended whenever a state of emergency is declared.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 14, 2015)

mm718 said:


> He's loud year round and has no clue whatsoever how his behavior impacts others. I am not talking about a blizzard I would completely understand that. I am talking about spending 30 minutes on 1 inch of snow that could be done with a shovel in 10 minutes, pointlessly blowing lawn clippings when they can be swept in 5 minutes, loudly talking on the phone in his front yard, noise on weekend mornings, etc.


I have no problems clearing the driveway at any time of day or night, it needs to be done for people to get to work or in case of emergency. Even if there is not much snow and you wait until after work to clear it, now it is compacted from cars driving on it and difficult to clear.

It sounds like you want the guy to lock himself in the house and not come out. If you are living in a neighborhood, you have to expect that you are going to hear noise from others. I can't imagine being pissed at my neighbors for talking on the phone in his yard, or for using a leaf blower during the day because he could have used a broom instead.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

Go to bed a bit earlier to get your sleep on a night when it snows.
Unfortunately when you live in a densely populated area there will be noise, and you either have to learn to live with it or move to a quieter area, if possible.
I grew up living in an apartment building and a certain level of noise was unavoidable. 
At least it's quieter than a college dorm


----------



## DaveC (Jan 31, 2015)

If you lived by me starting at 4am during weekdays of a storm you'd listening to snow plow trucks going up and down the road in our neighborhood running in low gear, plow scrapping on the asphalt, its an indicator for me if I'll have to run the snowblower when I get up... at 6am 
Guess you wouldn't appreciate listening to my Harley warm up in the driveway in the summer either .... or the Magnaflow exhaust on my wife's Camaro


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I would say suck it up. As to sweating, then I'm done with mine, my shirt is all but soaked and would always need to shower and redress before going to work if I weren't retired. And I'm sure the letter carrier or any other delivery guy appreciates cleared walks and steps for their safety along with morning dog walkers. 

If the sleep is that badly needed, get to bed a hour earlier on the night before it snows. And I would always prefer a anal neighbor over a slob of a neighbor that doesn't give a crap.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Lakota said:


> Don't feel the OP in unreasonable. I would go talk to the neighbor.
> 
> That said my city has a noise ordinance
> 
> ...


 
Public safety is a catch all here. Blow away


----------



## rjgvt (Dec 29, 2014)

OP would hate me as a neighbor, as I'm up at 4:30am to clear snow, especially if the storm stopped overnight. I shovel the snow away from the house and garages, then fire up the tractor around 4:50am or so and clear everything up. If the storm is still raging, I'll wait until after work. If I do it before work, I do the minimum before getting ready for work and do the clean up stuff after work. GF and I are the first to leave for work in our hood to be at work 6:30am. My neighbors never say anything. Especially the ones next to me at the end of our dead end street as I take care of their driveway when they leave for a month every year.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

This sums it up for me... Snow gets removed first thing.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I think some are being a little harsh to the OP.
He only asked for opinions. I see his point and it looks like his neighbor don't care about anyone but himself.
He sounds like the neighbor from H.e.l.l. 

Me I would voice my concerns to him, but that is me. I would try to voice them in a civil manner.........at first.

Like I said I may do it just to make a hole for me to get out of the driveway, but that is rare, as I normally just floor it and leave.

Sometimes I ride back and forth to make the hole a little larger for when the old (young) lady.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

This year I bought a electric TORO. for the wimpy stuff that falls. but if the BOMB should drop. and I am standing in and at ground zero. the gloves are coming off and THE BROTHERS WILL WAKE THE NIGHT. here in the paradise city.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> snip
> 
> Like I said I may do it just to make a hole for me to get out of the driveway, but that is rare, as I normally just floor it and leave.
> 
> Sometimes I ride back and forth to make the hole a little larger for when the old (young) lady.


If that snow gets packed it becomes much harder to remove later. Tire tracks are a PITA when blowing snow.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SnowG said:


> If that snow gets packed it becomes much harder to remove later. Tire tracks are a PITA when blowing snow.


 *They Make an APP 4 that Now it is called The ULTIMATE SCRAPPER.*


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SnowG said:


> If that snow gets packed it becomes much harder to remove later. Tire tracks are a PITA when blowing snow.


I hear you.
My driveway and in front of my house never sees much sun. All the neighbors drives melt mine is still ice.

Last week it warmed just a little and my packed down ice melted a hair. I took a shovel and some came up easy. But as I HATE SHOVELING!!!, I fired the little Craftsman up to see what would happen and to my surprised it threw the slush ice and hard packed snow fine. It sort of sounded like I was out there grinding up metal cans with it and I wondered if it was going to break something.

I was surprised that I didn't.

Today it is supposed to warm a little and then snow ice rain on and off for 4 days!

I WANT SOME SNOW! I want to see what the Bird does in SNOW!
This winter sucks around here!
It snows, then rains, then ices all before I get home.

Most of the times when I do clear a small spot at the end of the driveway to get out by the time the old (young) lady leaves the plows have come by again.
But she has 4 wheel drive and just plows through it. My pickup has 2 wheel drive but the bumpers are metal. She has all the plastic crap on hers, I worry about her wrecking it.
Most of the time her boss calls off work for the day if it is that bad so she just stays nice and warm watching her _*loooooove*_ shows all day.

Though lately she has been watching that Killer Wife/woman shows?!

Though I don't think I have done anything wrong to my "Princess" and I am not going to ask.
I learned many moons ago to sleep with one eye open.
I might not wake up from a loud thunder storm but if a mouse walks by I am up in a flash.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> I hear you.
> My driveway and in front of my house never sees much sun. All the neighbors drives melt mine is still ice.
> 
> Last week it warmed just a little and my packed down ice melted a hair. I took a shovel and some came up easy. But as I HATE SHOVELING!!!, I fired the little Craftsman up to see what would happen and to my surprised it threw the slush ice and hard packed snow fine. It sort of sounded like I was out there grinding up metal cans with it and I wondered if it was going to break something.
> ...


* I am Sick and Tired of Winter.*


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> I think some are being a little harsh to the OP.
> He only asked for opinions. I see his point and it looks like his neighbor don't care about anyone but himself.


I think the OP is the one being harsh. It's not like it would be an every day (unless you're in New England this week) event. 

Just because "it's not like he wears a suit" doesn't mean he doesn't need time to get ready for work. If anything that comment right there shows a bit of prejudice.

So the answer is: A. Suck it up and adapt.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

I hope the OP comes back to let us know what he chose to do and how it worked out .


----------



## hallm (Feb 9, 2014)

*Option c) call in a noise complaint.*

Option c) call in a noise complaint. – this would make for an interesting summer. 

It sounds like the offending neighbour just doesn’t do anything in the same manner as the OP would do it, so it sort of drives him around the corner and everything is coming to a boiling point. 

I wonder who moved onto the street first??

I would rather have that fellow than somebody that didn’t take care of their property. At least with the ‘loud’ neighbour he is more than likely to scare off any would be thieves that might be casing the neighbourhood.

I’m watching Judge Judy to see how it all turns out!


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Densely populated areas are where some of us choose to live, these are issues that come with living in a neighborhood with no space between neighbors. I lived in an association that was going to sue my wife and I because of a service van that was within the assiociation's stated range of acceptable size. The association decided that they didn't care for the vehicle in the driveway and was ready to take us to court. We moved out of the developement and never looked back. We live in an area now that is much more fogiving and less dense. We chose to live where we live, you are choosing to live where these minor issues can become very annoying if you choose to focus on them. There are steps you can take (insulated siding, noise dampening windows) which will cut down on noise transmission by a ton which may be cheaper than moving. I suggest these options because I see no way that you can make the neighbor stop blowing snow at that time in the morning, especially if he is a jerk to start with. Best of luck to you, I hope you can find better ways to get some sleep.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

When you know snow or a storm is coming just go to bed early, that way you will probably be awake by the time he starts his noise. I would just suck it up for 5-10 mornings a year.


----------



## simplemike (Nov 28, 2010)

Dang I thought I was being courteous to my neighbors I was out before 4am twice this week and cleaned their driveways too. Didn't have any complaints I ask the one neighbor today if I woke him he is in his early 20s he said he never heard a thing. He did thank me thought when he went to bed he would have snow to shovel and was happy when he got up it was gone the rest waved or thanked me.

Mike


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

you have to give people a break and let them dig out. do you also complain because snow plows are noisy?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Or the garbage truck revving the Cummins at 01:15? If you have an insomnia problem you're probably awake anyways, as for your wife well get used to it they all nag.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Lots of factors in play when determining how one neighbor wakes while another can sleep thru a snow blower session.. distance between houses, house construction, how deeply one sleeps, etc. In a quiet area, a blower may be more noticeable than would be the case in a densely populated area with a lot of ambient noise.

I live in a town with houses close together, and I try not to use the blower too early (not before 7 during the week, and later on the weekend if possible), but my work schedule allows me the opportunity to remove snow later. I'm not sure if OP is overly 'sensitive' (IE: Hey you kids, get off my lawn!), or if the neighbor really is a completely thoughtless jerk.

One thing for sure- if you get into a pissing match, or call the cops and he suspects it is you, you could have escalating problems with the pissed off neighbor for years.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm a pacifist by nature so I let everything roll off my back. My wife after a 12 hour night shift slept through me cutting the end of the roof with a motorized saw 10 feet from her head when I built the extension on the house. I let her sleep an extra hour for it thinking she must have been pissed. She was upset because I didn't wake her up sooner and said she never heard the saw. Some people sleep harder than others. Wish I slept that good.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

1894 said:


> I hope the OP comes back to let us know what he chose to do and how it worked out .


Right now I think he wishes he never asked.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> Right now I think he wishes he never asked.


 Sorta seems like the same result as if one would complain in a hot rodding forum about the neighbor with the loud exhaust system on his car..


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Some folks have OCD Obsessive Compulsive Disorder... Sounds like your neighbor is one of em. I have a bit of OCD but I am considerate of my neighbors!


----------

